# Propane setup for portable generator



## acebristoll (Oct 16, 2018)

Hello, I am new to the page and looking for some input.
I have a champion dual fuel 7500w generator that I am setting up for my home. I have already done the wiring and plug setup on my main panel and am now in the process of setting up a 420lb tank to have a larger volume of fuel in event of long duration power outages. I have a 60ft 30A cable to try and keep the generator away from the house to reduce the noise level for my two young children and wife. My question is about the connection between the propane tank and generator itself. The tank will only be used to supply the generator and nothing else, so instead of running a hard line underground is it fine to just have a rubber line with some quick connects that i can install whenever necessary? Will the generator run using the low pressure regulator on the tank or will i need to swap it to a high pressure one? is there a certain hose diameter that would be adequate to ensure the generator would have plenty of fuel available during a heavy draw from loads turning on? I have watched videos and tried to read what I could but havent found any people discussing using a soft line that would be removable. 

Thanks in advance
Ace


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

acebristoll said:


> I have a 60ft 30A cable to try and keep the generator away from the house to reduce the noise level for my two young children and wife. My question is about the connection between the propane tank and generator itself. The tank will only be used to supply the generator and nothing else, so instead of running a hard line underground is it fine to just have a rubber line with some quick connects that i can install whenever necessary? Will the generator run using the low pressure regulator on the tank or will i need to swap it to a high pressure one? is there a certain hose diameter that would be adequate to ensure the generator would have plenty of fuel available during a heavy draw from loads turning on?


 What kind of enclosure/cover do you have for the generator when it's running? You should not leave it exposed in rain or snow, which is usually the condition when the power goes out. I too have a 60' cable (in my case for a GenerLink meter-mounted transfer switch) which runs over to the far side of my garage to the generator enclosure (pictures attached), which has automatic louvers and a large ducted fan for cooling. 

I site the propane tanks (I have several in different semi-portable 20-40lb sizes) to the left of the enclosure (not shown in the pictures) on the side of my driveway, and the hose with the tank-side regulator can be seen poking out on the left side of the enclosure at the rear. This is a very quiet arrangement. I can run for almost 24 hours on a 40# cylinder.

You should not bury the LPG supply line (would need to consult local codes) and I would suggest siting the propane tank at the GenSet location. My 420lb tank is behind my barn and the fuel company has no trouble reaching it with a hose from the delivery vehicle on the road 100' away. Your generator came with a 3.3 ft. (1 m) LPG Hose with Regulator. It looks like it's only rated for 20-30lb tanks, though. You may need to talk with your fuel company regarding pressure regulation on larger tanks. You can get a same-diameter extension hose locally to add length as necessary. My hose is about 1.5m long with quick disconnects. The flow through the provided hose will be more than adequate for your engine size up to 15' or so.


----------



## acebristoll (Oct 16, 2018)

I dont have any kind of enclosure set up yet as i dont know where exactly it will end up until i figure out all the connections. I do agree that keeping the tank close to the enclosure will help eliminate any volume or flow issues caused by distance and would be beneficial. If i buy a longer hose, could i do away with the regulator mounted on the tank and just use the one that is part of the hose and be ok? Thanks for the info about the louvers and fan as well. Thats a good idea for when i build the enclosure that i had not thought about.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Here's a link to some more info about 1 and 2 stage regulators. https://www.tarantin.com/blog/propane-101/what-regulator-do-i-need

As you can see from my pictures, I have a regulator at the tank (similar to the one on your hose) and one at the generator, as does your Champion (it's right behind the inlet fitting).

Before you go crazy with a big tank, realize that you need to stop the generator optimally every 8 hours or so to check the oil level, and every 24 hours at minimum, so having a big tank doesn't let you keep running continuously. That would require a whole different class of generator with a pressurized oil system...
http://www.generac.com/all-products.../guardian-series/11kw-7033-whole-house-switch


----------



## Putttn (Aug 28, 2020)

I have somewhat the same setup. I have my generator on my raised deck as well as a couple of small bottles. I was also thinking of going to a bigger tank but I’m not sure what my Champion 7500/6750 dual fuel is rated for. I have mine hooked up to a Reliance Pro/Tran2 manual transfer switch and use mine mainly in the winter when we have most of our power outages. What size tank would you recommend? Also my generator has one isf those fabric tent covers and I put a plastic tarp over it to protect from snow etc. My tanks are next to the generator but I would like to put them under my deck and run the hoses up through the deck. I have ample hedadroom under my deck.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check with local rules and laws on large lp tanks..

some areas do not allow the tanks close to the house..
or at all in some townships....

also the tank vents issue close to a house...

look up the max lbs per hour rating for the gen set..
then take that times the days you need it to run...
and add 20% to that number for the tank size...


----------

